# Updated pix of my 200SX



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

yeah yeah, nothing special but i love it none the less

*Done so far:*
_Audio/Visual/Security:_
-Kenwood MP-522 CD/MP3 head unit
-Two Rockford Fosgate amps (will get specs later)
-Two 12" Rockford Fosgate subs in a custom enclosure (will get specs later)
-2 farad Stingpro cap
-Kenwood KFC-1687~ 200-watt max, 3-way, 6.5" speakers in the front and rear
-Hornet 554t car alarm~ Keyless entry, remote start, 2-way LCD pager

_Performance:_
-Hotshot CAI
-Hotshot header
-Magnaflow catback exhaust

_Show:_
-35% tint all around
-Stealth corner lights
-16" RS Limited Concept Pro rims in gunmetal with a polished lip
-1996 200sx black grill
-Carbon fiber bezel
-Dual halo headlights
-Custom stainless steel door sills

_Suspension:_
-Tein-S springs in the front, 2.5 inch drop
-Eibach Sportline springs in the rear, 2 inch drop
-Koni bumpstops
-KYB AGX shocks
-Motivational rear mounts
-Front strut bar


*Waiting to be installed:*
-Glowing HVAC panel
-Black door panel overlays
-Pioneer Premier AVX-P8DVD~ 6.5" fully motorized monitor, built in DVD/CD/MP3/WMA player
-XBOX hooked up to my monitor


*Coming in the near future:*
-Painted interior
-Seats


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good girl ! keep up the good work !


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

any night pics of the double angel eyes?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> any night pics of the double angel eyes?


Nope but I can get some.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i like those door sills...where can i get some? if you got them custom made, can i get them from the same place, but with different writing on it?


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice ride :thumbup: 
Be careful, on the Fast and the Furious Paul Walker had some diamond plate floor mats. When he hit the nitrous, the suckers fell straight through the floor and then fried his rings! I heard that they also leads to blown welds on the intake. Im glad I saw that movie, I never realized how dangerous floormats could be!


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

faithandfame said:


>


Beautiful car. Looks real tight. Definitely a great example of a clean 200.
Keep up the nice work.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DAMN GIRL!!! Nice car. Gotta love that green/black combo. Looks a TON better than the first pictures I saw of your car. 

Weren't you thinking of selling it a while back.....if so....aren't you glad you kept it?

Nice job.......ps - get that shorty black antenna.......it'll go good with your car.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

In response to some of yall... 

You can get the door sills custom made with any writing for $25 shipped, here is the link http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=85732

The floormats- they look better then the shitty black ones that I picked up at the store.

Yeah, I love my car now ever since I added all of my mods. I was going to sell it for a Mazdaspeed Protege (don't ask me what the hell I was thinking at the moment). My next mod is the short black antenna. The stock one is way too long.


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

Timbo said:


> DAMN GIRL!!! Nice car. Gotta love that green/black combo. Looks a TON better than the first pictures I saw of your car.


haha, damn man, thats exactly what I was gonna say, very nice work


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

captain_shrapnel said:


> Be careful, on the Fast and the Furious Paul Walker had some diamond plate floor mats. When he hit the nitrous, the suckers fell straight through the floor and then fried his rings! I heard that they also leads to blown welds on the intake. Im glad I saw that movie, I never realized how dangerous floormats could be!




ROFL


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

faithandfame said:


> In response to some of yall...
> 
> You can get the door sills custom made with any writing for $25 shipped, here is the link http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=85732
> 
> ...


 actually the mazdaspeed protoge is really nice, turbo, easily modded, looks clean and it handles like a spec-v


----------

